# Fita Changes formats for this year?



## mrolex77 (Nov 1, 2008)

_I've heard from a few people say that they have changed the Fita formats for this year which means there will be no more 1440 events....30,50,70,90m

Example the Spring Classic will now be shot at 50m instead of 70m so we will be shooting double 50 now this coming june....??

If this is true it's a bit disappointing cause i loved shooting 90/70m distances

Anybody care to share some in site on this matter or who knows exactly what the changes are!!_


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Hey Mike, the OAA book has it as a FITA star..

that's about all I know.

G


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Last year they change rule in Quebec for master classe. We where shooting at 70-60-50-30m. Shooting at 90m. didn't bother me but i have probleme with my sight when i place my sight at 90m. it's to low when i aim. So for me it's ok. If it go's to 50m. it will by Ok too.


----------



## NockOn (Feb 24, 2003)

If they keep cutting the distance and the number of days at Nationals, you will pretty soon be able to do it on you computer at home and avoid the whole trip altogether LOL


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure its just the dbl 70m is now dbl 50m round, there is still FITA 1440's I think


----------

